# Eukanuba (Who's going?)



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A few of us in Southern California who are going to go wanted to post all the information in one site! Anyone who has info to share, please post here 

Here is the link on the AKC page:
http://www.akc.org/invitational/2007/index.cfm?text_event_number=2007277106

They do have a list of hotels off this page:
http://www.akc.org/invitational/2007/travel_hotels.cfm

The toy breeds are on saturday as well as some agility and obedience events  So I will likely be there saturday during the day! I am not sure what time havanese are exactly thus far though.

Who else is going and when?

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm planning to go on Sat. during the day.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You girls are sooo lucky, wish I lived closer so I could join you. I do know one other person that is working on going so I know it will be a blast.
Have lots of fun and take lots of pictures if they allow.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Darn, I was hoping to go, but it doesn't look like I will be able to join you now. The dates are too close to another event that I need to attend. Darn, darn, darn.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Nope, not me......that's my birthday weekend~! :biggrin1::whoo:


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Dee Dee got her invitation in the mail yesterday. We aren't going of course. But it was nice to see the invitation.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations on getting the invite, Greg.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahem! I know someone else from this forum is going...:gossip: and nope, its not me. 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara, have you caught the keeping forum secret bug as well??? I can't imagine you could keep a puppy from us!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

A little bird told me that someone will be meeting you all there... but no telling from me! :tape:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I know of at least two other forum members who will be there. But, I think I need to let them post it for themselves.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Puppy secret? Nope...well....Kinda, I guess! In a way, but no puppies here at Hotel Kara! LOL

I think there is a BIG surprise comin' your way Amanda and Leslie.

Oh, and Leslie...you haven't heard about this member going and I *know* you would be very interested...ahem...I mean, excited! 

Kara


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

This boy is qualified to go but I doubt he will. For those that don't know that's Pam on the left. The little lady on the right is the Mayor of Va. Beach. The pic is the win with 64 dogs entered in the first HSDAA show this past Saturday.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know someone that is hoping to go from the forum. But all this talk about puppies got me wondering?? Amanda are you getting a new one that is being delivered that weekend?? Please do tell.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- you guys will probably know I am getting a puppy as soon as the husband even starts to mouth "YES!" Not happening for me quite yet- I am thinking a late spring baby!

As to the hint, I am pretty sure we all know that forum member!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww...You figured out who it is? You girls will be so happy to see him! 

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Kara,

For a minute I thought you were hinting that Buttercup was going to be there. I was getting ready to buy tickets. 

Tom,

Was there a photo missing from your post? 

Wanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

wait wait, a him????? Now you got me... I thought you meant a her!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am not going either.....it is way too far for me but I do know who the special guest is......mmmmmm.....you all will be be excited!!!!!:suspicious:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Kara,
> 
> For a minute I thought you were hinting that Buttercup was going to be there. I was getting ready to buy tickets.
> 
> ...


Buttercup? ***drool**** She needs to be there!  Diane? Are you going?



> wait wait, a him????? Now you got me... I thought you meant a her!!!


Ahh..you didn't figure it out! I don't know if I am supposed to say anything, I am waiting for this person to reveal the entry!

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, you are giving way too much away! :nono:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll SHUT up now! :brick: 

K.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a good idea who this person and dog are....I can't belive they haven't spilled the beans yet~!


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes, Karen and I will definitely be there....we are flying in on Friday afternoon and then going home on Monday. She worked really hard to keep Brutus in the Top 25 all year....so I couldn't NOT go. And what a great opportunity to see Kathy and some of the other forum members...we are really looking forward to it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:flypig: Someone is flying in lane:to see the actionhoto:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Am I totally blonde today? I was looking and maybe I don't know formal names. I got the list of entries, here:
http://www.akc.org/nationalchampionship/index.cfm?section=top25&type=conf&display

Or is it a BBE?
http://www.akc.org/nationalchampionship/index.cfm?section=top25&type=bbemedwinners&display

I don't know a lot of the formal names 
Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

the secret is not out yet.....anyone want to bet on it???????then i will have some havanese money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hhahahah lolol


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee needs a new outfit


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I know who it is.......:gossip:
:whoo::boink:Leslie and Amanda:boink::whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jillee can have her new outfit.... Dora doesn't like any of hers <BG> But Dora wants to be a big sister and this time by age (not size!) 

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie-I never thought you would trade over to the dark side!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think (or hope) you guys would like to meet a fellow forum member/wouldn't ya?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There are only a select number of dogs that are invited to go - the top 25 and all of the Bred-By champions. Both selections are linked in Amanda's post above.

Amanda, I'll try to list all the call names next to the registered names of the Top 25:

CH Amor Walk Like A Man "Frankie" (Tinky's littermate)
CH Ashstone's Magical Mandy "Mandy"
CH Bellatak My Funny Valentine "Vallee" (Kathy's)
CH Birchbark's Anything Goes "Cole" 
CH Bryce Creek Diamond Solitaire "Tiffany"
CH Christa's Jumpy Clown Yank 
CH D'VA's Spellbound In Motion 
CH Fuzzy Farm Devil Made Me Do It "Sweepea"
CH Fuzzyfarm Devil With A Bluedress "Monica"
CH Harbor's Delectable Delight (drawing a blank on her name)
CH Harbor's It Had To Be Me* "Lotus"
CH Harbor's Pretty Is As Pretty Does "Pink"
CH Havastar Capture The Magic 
CH Hyatt Walkin' After Midnight "Patsy"
CH Jespersen's Heartland Hidalgo "Hidalgo"
CH Los Feliz Splash Of Mollimar "Splash?" 
CH Mariel's Carmenita Mia "Mia"
CH Northstar's Two By Two "Noah"
CH Pfabulus Bit O The Bubbly 
CH Quietwater's Close To Highland 
CH Sonrisas' Tiny Thomas "Tiny Thomas"
CH Tejano's Eye Of The Storm "Sky"
CH Trufaith Ego Trip "Ego"
CH Waltrons Brute Force "Brutus" - Diane's
CH Yup's Cohiba Esplendido "Coby"


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wonder when the big secret will be out??????????


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie-We open our arms to new members here in So. Cal eace::couch2:, we also dont keep secrets from our family members :nono:

Quincy- kick Julie off the computer and tell us, I will give you liver cookies!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Julie-I never thought you would trade over to the dark side!!!


What dark side?I'm a midwest girl like you!:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Julie-We open our arms to new members here in So. Cal eace::couch2:, we also dont keep secrets from our family members :nono:
> 
> Quincy- kick Julie off the computer and tell us, I will give you liver cookies!
> 
> Amanda


Quincy says hey Mom,lets go over to Amanda's!Liver cookies!:becky:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Julie-We open our arms to new members here in So. Cal eace::couch2:, we also dont keep secrets from our family members :nono:
> 
> Quincy- kick Julie off the computer and tell us, I will give you liver cookies!
> 
> Amanda


Now we're turning dogs against their owners? tsk tsk


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina-I would go ahead and paint my maltese and ship her to Julie- suprise suprise 

Amanda

Thanks Kimberly for the names, that helps!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy did include me in his desire for Amanda's house and the liver cookies!:kiss:That's my boy---never fall for the girl.......completely!ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is quite an impressive list of havs!How exciting that must be.Do you know when it will air on TV?I so ENVY those of you who will get to go.Wish it was me.......


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, maybe you can answer this for me then... do dogs get invited to the Westminster show as well (like the Eukanaba show) or can anyone enter it?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I beleve that when I was looking into getting my little Jillee my breeder told me that Jillee's mommy was invited to go....thought that was pretty neato sceeto!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i am going to watch it on tv when it is on....this time i can hold my Own havanese puppy!!!! It was a long time coming for Jillee to come home.....I was looking for over a year!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would love to be able to come and watch but it is too expensive right now and I want to save my money to get Jillee a little brother sometime!!!!!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

it is too close to not go, it will be my first show and i am looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> I think I know who it is.......:gossip:
> :whoo::boink:Leslie and Amanda:boink::whoo:


Really? Who? :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, there's been over 2 pages posted since I last looked at this thread. Don't you guys have a life? LOL Well, I'm pretty sure Jan is coming and danak is coming. So, if Jan comes she could bring Peter and/or MyKee. Dana could bring Olie. Other than that, I have no idea who you guys could be talking about...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Kimberly, maybe you can answer this for me then... do dogs get invited to the Westminster show as well (like the Eukanaba show) or can anyone enter it?


Carolina, only the top five dogs get invited to Westminster each year. All the rest have to enter via a lottery system. (I think every Hav that entered for the last two years did make it in, but I'm not sure about that.)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

havashadow said:


> So, if Jan comes she could bring Peter and/or MyKee.


Hasn't MyKee been adopted? I thought I read that on an e-mail group.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly~ I heard that rumor, too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> Kimberly, maybe you can answer this for me then... do dogs get invited to the Westminster show as well (like the Eukanaba show) or can anyone enter it?


Any dog that has it's ch can enter.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan, but it isn't guaranteed they will get in if they enter. That is why so many send in duplicate entries, in hopes that one of their entries will make it. On the other hand, I don't know of anyone (single or multiple entries) that has been declined yet.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Lina said:


> Kimberly, maybe you can answer this for me then... do dogs get invited to the Westminster show as well (like the Eukanaba show) or can anyone enter it?


The top 5 in the breed get invited. Then the rest of the entries are awarded in a lottery fashion. So while showing is fun.....it's lost some of its prestige. More people have heard of it..............but Eukanuba is catching up fast because it is more exclusive.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Hasn't MyKee been adopted? I thought I read that on an e-mail group.


MyKee has been adopted so many times that I've lost track. There is always something that happens to stop it and I'm starting to get the feeling that he belongs here. Everybody wants that boy, yet every single time something happens in their lives or they don't want to travel this far to get him or a spouse gets ill.....I've lost track of all the reasons. I could make a fortune off of him by keeping deposits and people have told me to. Nope, I don't work that way. It's just plain WEIRD. It's like he belongs in one house and one house only and something is going to stop it until he's in that house.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jan, but it isn't guaranteed they will get in if they enter. That is why so many send in duplicate entries, in hopes that one of their entries will make it. On the other hand, I don't know of anyone (single or multiple entries) that has been declined yet.


I think what I said was that any ch dog can enter. Whether their name gets pulled is another story. I know several that haven't gotten in. With the new system they started with the PO Box and pulling mail from it until they meet their numbers, it's anyone's game. It used to be that people had someone right there to enter and almost as soon as it opened, it closed. The new system seems more fair.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for answering my question!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Kimberly~ I heard that rumor, too.


I heard it too........over and over and over and over and...... :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> I think what I said was that any ch dog can enter. Whether their name gets pulled is another story. I know several that haven't gotten in. With the new system they started with the PO Box and pulling mail from it until they meet their numbers, it's anyone's game. It used to be that people had someone right there to enter and almost as soon as it opened, it closed. The new system seems more fair.


I see what you're saying. And yes, I think the new system is much nicer.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> The top 5 in the breed get invited. Then the rest of the entries are awarded in a lottery fashion. So while showing is fun.....it's lost some of its prestige. More people have heard of it..............but Eukanuba is catching up fast because it is more exclusive.


Yes, more exclusive, but not quite as prestigious ... yet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Euk is more fun because it is southern california (where I am ) and if that isn't good enough, Westminster would be way more cool if there was the National Obedience and Agility dogs 

Amanda & Dora who thinks agility dogs are hot!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

When you guys find out when it is going to be on TV, and which channels,please let us all know. Thanks!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Ok, there's been over 2 pages posted since I last looked at this thread. Don't you guys have a life? LOL Well, I'm pretty sure Jan is coming and danak is coming. So, if Jan comes she could bring Peter and/or MyKee. Dana could bring Olie. Other than that, I have no idea who you guys could be talking about...


Wait if Jan is going and the rumor is MyKee is sold then not sold could she be delivering this little guy to someone?? I did hear he would make a great Agility dog. Hmmmm.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> When you guys find out when it is going to be on TV, and which channels,please let us all know. Thanks!!


This is all I have been able to find, looks like those of us whom are not going are going to have to wait till Feb. to see it:hurt:

AKC Eukanuba National Championship
PREMIERE - Saturday, Feb 2, 2008 - 8PM-11PM and 11PM to 2AM
Sunday, February 3, noon to 3 p.m.
Thursday, February 7, 8 p.m. to11 p.m., 11 p.m. to 2 a.m.
Saturday, February 9, 4 p.m. to 7 p.m.
Sunday, February 17, 3 p.m. to 6 p.m.
Saturday, February 23, 8 p.m. to 11 p.m., 11 p.m. to 2 a.m.

All airings of the AKC Eukanuba National Championship are EST on Animal Planet.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

windfallhavs said:


> Yes, Karen and I will definitely be there....we are flying in on Friday afternoon and then going home on Monday. She worked really hard to keep Brutus in the Top 25 all year....so I couldn't NOT go. And what a great opportunity to see Kathy and some of the other forum members...we are really looking forward to it!


Wonderful!

I know those of us that aren't able to go *tear*...will certainly be rooting Brutus, Kathy and the other forum member's that are entering their spectacular Havanese  And of course all the fabulous 'spectators' that I sure wish I could go hang out with! *tear*

So how many forum members have their Havs entered?

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

FEBRUARY?!?!?!?!?!

:hurt:

Say it isn't SOOOO!

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Cool I will be watching that for sure......op2:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't recall when Westminster is televised, but since the show is in February, you can plan on watching Eukanuba on television, and then watching Westminster online that month. Unfortunately, isn't the Eukanuba show only the group portion on TV? That means we'll only get to watch the winner.

Maybe I will make my way down to Long Beach after all! Tough decision.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Come on down Kimberly, we'd love to have you w/us. Pleeeeese!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> the secret is not out yet.....anyone want to bet on it???????then i will have some havanese money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hhahahah lolol


Oh, I want to join the betting. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Wait if Jan is going and the rumor is MyKee is sold then not sold could she be delivering this little guy to someone?? I did hear he would make a great Agility dog. Hmmmm.


Nope, he's not being delivered to anyone. He's the most sold and unsold puppy I've ever heard of. Jan thought about changing her lane: reservation after that quake though. :fear:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am seriously thinking of coming down Friday nite and staying until sun afternoon or Monday!! So for those of you who are going and NOT showing - do you take your dogs with you? I have never been to a show before!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> I am seriously thinking of coming down Friday nite and staying until sun afternoon or Monday!! So for those of you who are going and NOT showing - do you take your dogs with you? I have never been to a show before!!!!


Bring the dogs!! I'd love to see Austin and how he's turned out :kiss:
I don't think you can take them in the show area but you have an am and a pm show with time to be with the dogs in between. I'm guessing Sunday evening is BIS but Sunday during the day you probably wouldn't go unless there's a breed you're looking at. We could be in the hotel playing with the dogs during that time :becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, unentered dogs are not allowed at this show (Page 26 of the Premium List), so you'd probably have to leave your dogs in the hotel room if the hotel even allows it. With so many people in a hotel having access to the rooms, I'd be afraid to leave my dogs inside even it the hotel did allow it. All it takes is one mischevious Hav and a nervous housekeeper and your dog is loose.

Edited to add: Jan, we were posting at the same time. It says that there are no unentered dogs allowed in the building unless they are part of the Meet The Breed booth. And in regard to that, it doesn't even show Havanese as having a Meet The Breed booth. I'm pretty sure I saw that they had one set up... hmmmm.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think you can take your dog with you there  It is a pretty big show from what I heard of and unentered dogs can't attend <sigh>

However, if anyone comes and wants to do dinner one of the other nights, I would love to meet people from the forum!!! My husband is actually going to be out of town that weekend. He is kind of bummed cause I told him about this last year and forgot to put the date on his calendar!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Bring the dogs!! I'd love to see Austin and how he's turned out :kiss:
> *I don't think you can take them in the show area but you have an am and a pm show with time to be with the dogs in between.* I'm guessing Sunday evening is BIS but Sunday during the day you probably wouldn't go unless there's a breed you're looking at. *We could be in the hotel* playing with the dogs during that time :becky:


If we bring them, what do we do w/them during the shows? Are strollers allowed or will we have to carry them?

Which hotel? Whose room? Dana (danak) is wanting to know which hotel to stay in. Does anyone already have a room? If so, maybe you could let her know so she can try to get one there, too. Amanda and I won't be staying in one, we'll just drive over from home.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oops! You guys posted before I got my ?'s written.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I don't think you can take your dog with you there  It is a pretty big show from what I heard of and unentered dogs can't attend <sigh>
> 
> However, *if anyone comes and wants to do dinner one of the other nights, I would love to meet people from the forum!!!* My husband is actually going to be out of town that weekend. He is kind of bummed cause I told him about this last year and forgot to put the date on his calendar!
> 
> Amanda


I'll have dinner w/you, Amanda! :biggrin1: I'd also like to meet people from here.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> If we bring them, what do we do w/them during the shows? Are strollers allowed or will we have to carry them?
> 
> Which hotel? Whose room? Dana (danak) is wanting to know which hotel to stay in. Does anyone already have a room? If so, maybe you could let her know so she can try to get one there, too. Amanda and I won't be staying in one, we'll just drive over from home.


I'm not staying in a hotel. I'll be one town away from Long Beach though. The only problem I ever had in a hotel with dogs is the maid put my female in the crate with the male and I had puppies. Put a sign on your door that says do not enter/no maid service wanted, and you're fine. Since the puppy incident years ago I've always found the hotel maids and tell them that I have dogs in the room and ask them not to go in and they've been great. It's one less room for them to clean which makes them happy.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> I'll have dinner w/you, Amanda! :biggrin1: I'd also like to meet people from here.


Count me in  What about something like an IHOP? They're packed for breakfast but usually later in the day they're empty and could fit as many people as could come.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm going!!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I'm going!!!!!!


The more the merrier!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> The only problem I ever had in a hotel with dogs is the maid put my female in the crate with the male and I had puppies.


This is pretty funny after the fact, but I'll bet it wasn't funny when it happened. Stuff just happens to you doesn't it Jan?  You've posted some of the funniest stories.

Susan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> This is pretty funny after the fact, but I'll bet it wasn't funny when it happened. Stuff just happens to you doesn't it Jan?  You've posted some of the funniest stories.
> 
> Susan


I was quite upset when I saw them together and went racing to a vet. I asked for a 'morning after shot' for her, but he said that was too dangerous and there was no way 2 large dogs could have bred in that kennel. My poodle didn't get a tummy at all so I figured all was good and forgot about it. Then one day I noticed that my poodle was off in some way. I went over her from head to toe and couldn't find anything so I took her to the vet. He went over her and said there was nothing wrong, but I kept insisting that something was going on with her so he kept checking her. Then he got a surprised look on his face and said she was pregnant even though she had no enlarged tummy. Then I had to go back and get the motel records to figure out a due date.....which was one week later. Yikes! The really great thing about it was that one of the puppy buyers brought their child with them when they looked at the litter. One of the puppies bonded instantly with the child who is severely handicapped and lives in a special wheelchair. That puppy went on to be her service dog. I've found that odd things happen to people for a reason through my life.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a sweet story, Jan!

You are right, indeed...things do often happen for a reason, and usually..an unexpected one.

I've never had a problem with Gucci in a hotel...Well, just at night when she hears all the people in the hall waking her up! She gets a bit "protective". I also leave the 'do not disturb' sign up if I have to run out, or have one of the kids keep an eye on her.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think dinner is a great idea  If anyone is coming down and needs a temporary place for their dogs to stay during the day- bring your xpen or crate and they can stay at my place. I am on the north side so if you are staying there it may be a distance but it is an open offer!

Amanda

P.S. Do we get a hint on the special visitor?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> When you guys find out when it is going to be on TV, and which channels,please let us all know. Thanks!!


Lily,
I have not read all the posts in this thread yet, so someone may have answered you.

The Eukanuba will NOT be aired live this year. It will be broadcast during the superbowl in February on Animal Planet.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Olliesmom said:


> I am seriously thinking of coming down Friday nite and staying until sun afternoon or Monday!! So for those of you who are going and NOT showing - do you take your dogs with you? I have never been to a show before!!!!


Catherine,
You might be able to get away with getting your dog into the show during the day, but for the evening show, they do search bags and the premium list say's no dogs allowed unless being show.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Lily,
> I have read all the posts in this thread yet, so someone may have answered you.
> 
> The Eukanuba will NOT be aired live this year. It will be broadcast during the superbowl in February on Animal Planet.


During the Superbowl - NO NOT DURING THE SUPERBOWL. Thats not fair.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all,
My daughter, Sarah and I will be going to Long Beach. I LOVE this show. Not only is the show great as it the top 25 dogs in each breed from all over the world, but they have awesome vendors, so the shopping is WONDERFUL. Kara, I will be thinking of you!!!

Sarah and I will be staying at the Westin. We would love to get together with everyone. Diane S. for sure best hang out with Sarah and I or else......well, I will deal with her later! <grin> We will be driving in on Friday and leaving on Monday. If you want a hotel, start looking now, as they were all booked full, but some may have released some rooms as the final day for people to cancel their reservations was the 26th I think. When making your reservations, be sure and let the hotel/motel know you are attending the Eukanuba and you will get a good discount.

I look forward to seeing you all and meeting you all.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, that's what DVR is for.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Darnit.

I did NOT renew my DVR/Tivo subscription this year!

During the Superbowl? That stinkssss!!!!!! I will never be able to win over the remote control against the boys in my house. arghhh.

I will probably have to watch it on the tiny little Hello Kitty Tv! LOL

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know the Superbowl will win in my house that night, Even I will probably be so hiped up when the Patriots go this year and forget that the Eukanaba is on. Thank goodness for re-runs, they do have it on several times.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy~ Rooting for Vallee is one of my main objectives for going. That, and the shopping you mentioned... :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, Kathy! I hope Vallee does well too! She is a GORGEOUS girl and needs to be there representing the breed! She surely has the "wow" effect 

I think its pretty funny that I am associated with shopping sprees!!!! LOL I"m definately GOOD at those!  YES..you should not only "think" of me...you all should "BUY" like me! haha

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Yes, Kathy! I hope Vallee does well too! She is a GORGEOUS girl and needs to be there representing the breed! She surely has the "wow" effect
> 
> Kara


She sure is. I drool over her pictures and can't wait to see her in person. Kathy I still say that girl deserves a BIS. :first:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Kathy~ Rooting for Vallee is one of my main objectives for going. That, and the shopping you mentioned... :biggrin1:


Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Remember me? :wave:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well BIS @ Euk would be the way to really do it!!! Vallee is absolutely gorgeous and then we could really go out for a celebration on Kathy- for the loud cheering section!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh please! Have you guys seen Kathy when one of her dogs wins? I actually like Kathy and would like to keep her around awhile. A BIS for Vallee would give her a heart attack for sure!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Remember me? :wave:


Absolutely, Jan. You are unforgettable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Is there any way we can lobby to have them show the Havs when they are judged in group? They usually skip right over them.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

lbkar said:


> I know the Superbowl will win in my house that night, Even I will probably be so hiped up when the Patriots go this year and forget that the Eukanaba is on. Thank goodness for re-runs, they do have it on several times.


Leeann,
Maybe that means for Christmas since you can't come to Long Beach, you should be asking Santa for a new big screen HD TV that has the split screen, then you could watch both at the same time!!!!eace:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

havashadow said:


> Kathy~ Rooting for Vallee is one of my main objectives for going. That, and the shopping you mentioned... :biggrin1:


Leslie, Vallee loves it when the crowd gets loud. This way, maybe I won't loose my voice from all the yelling and "whoohooing" I do!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> She sure is. I drool over her pictures and can't wait to see her in person. Kathy I still say that girl deserves a BIS. :first:


Jan, thank you, I would love that too. Someday maybe, but not at the Long Beach show! If that happened, like Kimberly said, I just might have a heart attack!!!

It will be a fun weekend, no matter who wins! The competition is tough, and one never knows what a judge will put up on any given day. It is such an honor for me to have a Havanese I bred qualify for this show in such a short time. It is the superbowl of dog shows after all!!! <grin>


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Two of my boys were invited but we are up in Minnesnowtah, so maybe next year!:whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

For those going, does anyone know a place and a time we could all meet or if anyone wants to do breakfast, lunch or dinner?

Amanda


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't looked, but does anyone know, without having to look it up, who the judges are for BredBy and Breed?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> For those going, does anyone know a place and a time we could all meet or if anyone wants to do breakfast, lunch or dinner?
> 
> Amanda


There is a good buffet place in the heart of Long Beach that would accomodate a lot of people. It is food for thought! <grin>


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> There is a good buffet place in the heart of Long Beach that would accomodate a lot of people. It is food for thought! <grin>


Parkers Lighthouse is almost across the street from the convention center. They mostly have seafood but do have steaks and other things. I called and asked if they could handle a group without a reservation and they said yes. They have a great view of the Queen Mary but they can get pricy.....and frankly I'm not a fan of smelling seafood but I do like the restaurant...or at least I did a few years ago.
There's an IHOP not far from the convention center but one of us might want to stand outside and watch the cars <G> There's another IHOP a bit further away that could handle a group as long as it wasn't at breakfast time.
Are you talking about the Home Town buffet?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, so how is it that you ladies in NorCal and TX know more about the restaurants in LB than those of us who live here??? ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

All I know is a few wrong turns in Long Beach and you end up in the wrong neighborhood. I trusted google and got the wrong address for a dog park- we went to community center instead of community park- all with both dogs and the convertible top down. I think my husband will refrain from asking me to get directions again. Leslie luckily, we had your map on hand and found that 3 miles in the other direction brought us back with the crazy dog people and not the other crazies!

I am totally open. Do we think it would be best to meet after the havs show or before?

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Ok, so how is it that you ladies in NorCal and TX know more about the restaurants in LB than those of us who live here??? ound:


I lived in Belmont Shores which is a part of Long Beach and also worked in town. I used to go to the convention center for hair shows when I had my beauty shops so it's really going to be different seeing dogs in there :biggrin1:
Hubby was born and raised one town away from Long Beach and worked in Long Beach most of his life. I guess you can take the gal out of Ca but can't take Ca out of the gal :kiss:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Ok, so how is it that you ladies in NorCal and TX know more about the restaurants in LB than those of us who live here??? ound:


Want to know a GREAT restaurant for breakfast? It's worth the drive if they're still open Leslie. Forget the regular dishes and go for the huge crepe with lemon and powdered sugar or the apple pancake. Both are bigger than the plate and oooooooh the flavors that pop in your mouth. :hungry: I promise it's worth the drive just to have one of those.
Original Pancake House
(714) 535-9815
1418 E Lincoln Ave, Anaheim, CA


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> All I know is a few wrong turns in Long Beach and you end up in the wrong neighborhood. I trusted google and got the wrong address for a dog park- we went to community center instead of community park- all with both dogs and the convertible top down. I think my husband will refrain from asking me to get directions again. Leslie luckily, we had your map on hand and found that 3 miles in the other direction brought us back with the crazy dog people and not the other crazies!
> 
> I am totally open. Do we think it would be best to meet after the havs show or before?
> 
> Amanda


Probably after. Some will be getting to town Friday evening.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a puppy class on the first but I will go to the sunday show for sure I have already bought my ticket


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Any idea what the "head count" will be? That will definitely make a difference as to where we can go.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Have we decided how we all can get together while in Long Beach? 

I will be the tall lady being sneaky and hiding around the ring where Havs will be shown! Which by the way will be in ring 2 at 12:20pm.


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll be flying in Frlday mid-day with Dina Planche to watch Sky (Ch Tejano's Eye of the Storm) compete in breed. Friday night we'll be at the CHF Gala by the Bay cocktail party, dinner and auction http://www.akcchf.org/news/index.cfm?article_id=216 . It's a great chance to have fun and support the Canine Health Foundation....a wonderful cause for all of our dogs. We have several Havanese people going and if anyone would like to join us, just let me know privately and we'll see if we can round up enough to make a table of 10. Would be lots of fun! Although the info says black tie optional, most of us girls are wearing basic cocktail dresses...nothing too fancy. Cost for the dinner is $90 per person. They have over $300,000 worth of auction items up for bid and have placed a few on their website link (above) as a teaser. Lots of great travel items.

Saturday I'll probably be helping my handler as all of her breeds (Chinese Cresteds, Havanese, Lhasa Apso and Tibetan Terriers) will be shown on Saturday with ringtimes within about 90 minutes of each other. That's a tight schedule at a big show. You won't see me in the ring, but I'll be the one holding the leash, swapping armbands out, grabbing ribbons as she throws them at me, and trying to understand what she is mouthing to me from inside the ring. As you can tell, I'm a great handler's assistant...LOL. Kathy, Dina will have to join you in hiding as she can't be ringside with Sky:spy:

Also, I'll be there for groups both evenings as a friend of mine, Mikki DeMers (my handler's sister) has been honored as the non-Sporting breeder of the year. That's a nice accomplishment and well deserved. Her breed is Tibetan Terriers.

We'll leave to fly home on Monday. Would love to know if anyone from the group ends up getting together. And Diane....we'll have to make up for all the fun we didn't get to have at Nationals this year when I was stuck at home suddenly :biggrin1:

Cherie
Tejano Havanese


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

there are lots of restaurants close by, within walking distance, both on ocean blvd. and the surrounding area. one of my very favorites is p.f. changs, i believe there is one up north also. jan thanks for mentioning the pancake place, i haven't been therre for years and years and had forgotten where it is located. see yall ringside at 2:30!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Were not going(although I hope to go for Juniors next year, it will be the last year Im eligable, so keep your fingers crossed!) but Two of Hailey's Siblings were invited. I only think one is going though.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

tejanoHavs said:


> Kathy, Dina will have to join you in hiding as she can't be ringside with Sky:spy:
> 
> Cherie
> Tejano Havanese


Oh goody, she and I can chat and laugh and make fun of you running around like a chicken with her head cut off!!! LOL Tell Dina, it's a date!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Have we decided how we all can get together while in Long Beach?
> 
> .


How about the Sky Room bar? It has a 360 degree view of Long Beach
It's the one at 210 Ocean Blvd, not the other.
http://theskyroom.com/new/theskyroom/


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Oh goody, she and I can chat and laugh and make fun of you running around like a chicken with her head cut off!!! LOL Tell Dina, it's a date!!


Oh yes, I can see you two now, snickering from a far! Just be kind when you're laughing, OK?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ The Sky Room sounds good to me. We could do drinks/appetizers instead of dinner. My pocketbook would appreciate that!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
Let's see how much shopping I do... might be water for me <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ That's exactly what I was thinking... I figure if I have to make a choice between doggy stuff or eating, doggy stuff would win for sure! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Since I was a slacker and didn't fax the order for tickets, the number is no longer on AKC. Do I have to buy them through ticket master or could I buy them at the door?

Amanda (who forgot!)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Since I was a slacker and didn't fax the order for tickets, the number is no longer on AKC. Do I have to buy them through ticket master or could I buy them at the door?
> 
> Amanda (who forgot!)


I heard there's a long line for tickets at the door, but if you have to pick them up at the window will the line be any shorter?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Since I was a slacker and didn't fax the order for tickets, the number is no longer on AKC. Do I have to buy them through ticket master or could I buy them at the door?
> 
> Amanda (who forgot!)


I have the tickets one get's when you have a dog entered and they are your's if you would like to have them as I purchased tickets too. There is only one ticket, but good for day and evening shows for both days.

Let me know.

Kathy


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Where, when and how are we going to find each other on Sat? Any suggestions?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy,
Doh! I totally missed this and bought my ticket at Ticketmaster and paid the darn fee (which is about the same price as the ticket)! Sorry I was so scared I wasn't going to get in!

Amanda


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i will be in LB on thursday and am going to try buying tickets at the ticket window, i hope they are open. i hope to get to meet you all at ring 2 on saturday. it will be a long day with coco at home alone, i hope i will be able to see everything!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So, I'm guessing *grin* that we'll all be at ring 2 @ 12:20, right? But, how will we know who's from the forum and who's not??? Man, I wish we had T-shirts or hats or something that would distinguish us from the crowd! :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, just make a big sign that says Havanese Forum and hold it up ringside like you see at airports when someone is picking up someone they don't know or recognize.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Duh! What a good idea, Susan! Why didn't I think of that???:doh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hope you guys all have a great time together!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
You are the school teacher so I think you have to make the sign and I expect glitter


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ladies and Gents, someone MUST take a camera so we can see some shots of our dear Forum friends enjoying the show/dinner afterwards! You can giggle at all the people pointing to you and wondering why you are taking photos of each other instead of the dogs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!! I second Susan's demand.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am going to try and take camera AND VIDEO  I want to see the Havs in action! But maybe I will hold out on them until everyone post a video 

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I was also going to say if anyone wants to go shopping with me and Leslie before watching the Havs (we are planning to get there early) just PM me and I will give you my cell to call!

Amanda


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

the ticket window was open today so i was able to purchase tickets for saturday. amanda, i wish i had your cell #, i would have been happy to pick up yours too.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i forgot to mention that it was quite exciting this am. at the convention center. there were dogs everywhere. some were being bathed outside in big bathtubs. it is my first time and i am easily impressed!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Judith,
I ended up just ordering it, I was so nervous that they would get sold out and I would kick myself in the rear. It isn't worth the drive to LB during the week from my area!

I am very excited to see everything and all the different breeds, let alone obedience and agility... woo hoo!

Amanda


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i stopped by the ticket window and was able to purchase tickets this am. for saturday, amanda, i wish i had your cell#, i would have picked up yours too. forgot to mention that it was quite exciting this am. at the convention center. there were dogs everywhere. some were being bathed outside in big bathtubs. it is my first time and i am easily impressed!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Judith~ This is my 1st show ever. Not just my 1st big dog show, but my 1st ever dog show.

That's funny about them bathing the dogs outside the convention center. However, as you probably know, you'll see it "all" in LA! LOL!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

leslie, it was all i could do to restrain myself from bathing coco on the spot the setup was so great! i am also excited to meet you guys. i am not at home so my laptop is iffy with strange wi fi.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

judith said:


> the ticket window was open today so i was able to purchase tickets for saturday. amanda, i wish i had your cell #, i would have been happy to pick up yours too.


I wish I would have known you were here. We bought our tickets today also then went in and watched the havs show. There's a picture of my husband and me on our website at www.jashavanese.net. Please everyone, say hi, I'd like to meet you all.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I am going to try and take camera AND VIDEO  I want to see the Havs in action! But maybe I will hold out on them until everyone post a video
> 
> Amanda


That's a great idea Amanda. I don't have enough memory with me to do that and would love to see a video that you do. Do you have a really great camera? i've got just a plain digital and would like to get some good pictures of the winners for the Hotline.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope you guys all have a great time, we look forward to seeing pictures & video's.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Leeann. I'll take my camera but, I've been known to forget to use it... I get so mad at myself when I get so caught up in what's going on and don't even think to get a picture of it. Geez! I promise I will do my best to not let you all down!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So, was the mystery person (or dog) ever revealed from the beginning of this topic?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, yes it was Jan.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Huh? I thought it was a "him". LOL!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We were just saying that to throw people off.


----------

